# help with my clown loach



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

people have been telling me that they eat small snails but hes not eating them is there any thing else i can give him


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

According to this website, clown loaches eat the following:

"_Defrosted frozen bloodworms, white mosquito larvae, brine shrimp, etc; chopped prawns are appreciated by larger fish; manufactured sinking wafers (algae, carnivore wafers...), fresh or blanched vegetables such as cucumber, zuchinni, lightly boiled peas. Other keepers have had success with foods such as watermelon and banana, quality flake food. Will enjoy nibbling at soft or fine leaved aquatic plants_."


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your clown will eat the snails.. it will also eat almost anything else you put in the tank..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

sonnyrg said:


> people have been telling me that they eat small snails but hes not eating them is there any thing else i can give him


sr: I went through this with Suess a year or so ago.

A single *Clown Loach *is not a happy camper as Clown Loach's are social creatures.

Add a minimum of two and preferably three more to your tank and your snails will probably be history.

Your signature does not indicate the size of your tanks but please note that Clown Loach's can attain a typical length of 16".

TR


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You also have to make sure your clowns aren't getting full on any other food you are putting in your tank because if its easier for them to get the food you put in there, then why would they waste their time trying to eat snails? lol... but seriously why?


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah listen to Jones, We went through this about a year ago and once i started to add more Clown Loaches they became more active and ALOT of fun to watch and the plus part to that was that they took care of my snail problem.


I strongly do not recommend people to buy Clown Loaches just to kill snails because they do get pretty big and when I purchased 5 of them and placed them into my 75 gallon tank, I know one day in the future before they started getting huge that I would have to move them which I did into my 150 gallon long tank.

Do research on the fish you are wanting to buy and it will make your life and the fish's life ALOT easier trust me


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

It sounds like you think that is all they eat? If you didn't add the Clown Loach to specifically eat snails, give him some bottom feeder foods and/or some frozen bloodworms to munch on.


----------

